# Deutsches Team vor Südafrika



## Istvan (25. Oktober 2002)

Hei Boardies!

Kollege hat heute die &quot;Ausgehuniform&quot; des DMV erhalten, mit allem drum und dran.
Anfang November findet die WM im Meeresangeln statt, vor Südafrika. Sven hat mir Fotos versprochen, und diese landen dann direkt hier!

Istvan


----------



## Kunze (25. Oktober 2002)

Hallo! Na da bin ich schon darauf gespannt.   #h


----------



## Guen (25. Oktober 2002)

Jo ,da freue ich mich auch schon  ,super Istvan #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## dorschman (25. Oktober 2002)

Sven ? Sven F..se ?


----------



## Istvan (25. Oktober 2002)

Sven Müller, ein Kollege von mir. Der macht sich schon viel mehr Sorgen um das umständliche Fliegen und mit den vermeintlichen Bräuten in Südafrika.
Zitat: Nur mit Taucheranzug!

Istvan


----------



## Istvan (2. Dezember 2002)

Vorweg @ Pete:
Me(e)hr Bilder, oder gar Video gibt´s wohl nicht zu sehen. Die Leute hatten Sorge um ihre Cams, ein Gerät soll es stark angegriffen haben(Salzwasser).




Das ist mein Kollege mit einem Longthun(?).(Man sieht es dem Foto an: Auf der 3-stündigen Heimfahrt hat er es sich gut gehen lassen)
Dann eine Berichtigung: Es handelte sich nicht um eine WM, sondern um die Deutsche Meisterschaft. Vertreten waren 7 Teams, davon 2 aus Wriezen(Team A und Team B mit meinem Kollegen).
Reisezeitraum 5.-19.11.02. Ort: Kapstadt/Ortsteil Simonstown.
Wetter war in dem Zeitraum sehr wechselhaft, schien mal kurz die Sonne, gab´s Sonnenbrand(Ozonloch?), war´s bewölkt, war Langjacke angesagt.
Es wurden 4 Ausfahrten veranstaltet, davon eine auf Probe/Training.
Gleich beim Probefischen konnten 7 Longthune über Bord gehievt werden, beim ersten richtigen Fischen allerdings nur 1 Fisch durch meinen Kollegen.
Das reichte vorerst für einen vorläufigen 2. Platz. Durch falsche Taktik(Versuch auf andere Fischart) rutschte man auf den 4. Platz.
Team Wriezen A 3. Platz, Wriezen B 4. Platz.
Es wurde in 30 lbs-Klasse gefischt.
Die Ausfahrten kosteten pro Nase € 675, der gesamte Urlaub € 2000 pro Person.
Sven hat sich wohl für die WM im Juni nächsten Jahres für die WM im Senegal qualifiziert, was ihm aber wahrscheinlich zu teuer kommt und er lt. eigener Aussage lieber Familienurlaub in Norge macht.


----------

